# نصيحة للإخوة والأعضاء المستجدين بالموقع



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لاحظت تكرار اسئلة قديمة جدا وتم الإجابة عليها وعنها موضيع كاملة مستوافاة لجميع الجوانب والتغطيات من الأعضاء القدماء الأفاضل بارك الله فيهم 

ومع ذلك يدخل العضو الجديد وبمنتهى البساطة يقوم بإنشاء موضوع خاص جديد يطرح فيه سؤال متهالك وقديم دون أن يكلف نفسه اي مجهود للبحث عن المعلومات التي هو في حاجة إليها 

ولذلك أي موضوع من هذا النوع سيتم حذفه نهائيا دون الرد عليه ولا التنبيه مع التماس العذر

فقد أصبح المنتدى مثل ارشيفات الوظائف الحكومية التي تكدست على أرففها الأوراق والأتربة دون فائدة 

سيتم حذف هذه المواضيع أولا لأنها غير مجدية ومتكرره وتم الإجابة على عشرات المواضيع من نفس النوع

ثانيا لتسهيل وصول الأعضاء الجدد للمواضيع القديمة ومطالعتها دون التوهان والتشتت بين عشرات ومئات المواضيع والأسئلة المتكررة

شكرا وآسف ولكن للحسم أوقات ينفع فيها أكثر من اللين


----------



## osama labeb (17 مايو 2014)

:56:


----------



## بابكر14 (4 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## collection (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## لالا 3 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (14 مايو 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## Alpha Solutions (23 مايو 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## Eng.Yousif.k (27 يوليو 2015)

نشكر جهودك


----------



## نورالهدى66 (1 نوفمبر 2017)

http://www.svu.edu.eg/databasey/feedback.aspx

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/search.html
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu5.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu9.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu10.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/conf1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/conf2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu7.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/svu8.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/m1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/dent1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med4.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med5.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med6.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med7.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med8.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med10.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med11.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med12.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med13.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med14.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med15.JPG

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med16.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med17.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med18.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med19.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med20.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med21.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med22.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/med23.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/album/4315/1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/album/4314/2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/album/4283/a (2).JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/eng3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/eng1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/arch1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/arch2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/arch3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law2.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law3.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law4.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/law5.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/vet1.JPG
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/img_gall/vet2.JPG


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور جدا نحن متأسفين


----------

